# haircuts



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

Just under 3 months to go til we start our much anticipated 6 month tour of europe. so we are starting final planning.
haircuts aren't much of a problem for me as not much left, so we have got some electric clippers and txe4woman is going to give me a number 3 all over as and when required!
however there is no chance she is going to let me loose on her locks, so how do ladies manage? is it best to take a picture when just coiffured and show it to the hairdresser in whatever country we are in at the time? as usual any advice appreciated.
we start in Santander hence in this thread.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.flowbee.com/

This is what I use my flowbee I havent been to a hairdresser since 1981

http://www.teleshop24.co.uk/cgi-bin/tvshoppinguk/iboshop.cgi?showd640,,272


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

locovan said:


> http://www.flowbee.com/
> 
> This is what I use my flowbee I havent been to a hairdresser since 1981
> 
> http://www.teleshop24.co.uk/cgi-bin/tvshoppinguk/iboshop.cgi?showd640,,272


Crikey Mavis, I reckon if I put that vacuum cleaner attachment anywhere near my remaining two hairs they would both take fright and disappear! 8O :?

I get charged a search fee and polish fee now!

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I attach mine to my vacuum cleaner and it works a treat.
No hairs anywhere.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Haircuts*

Hello,

We have been fulltiming now for 31/2 years now. My good lady has had haircuts all over Europe. With hand gestures and pictures in magazines she has always managed. Me, I'm a no1 man! 
Just as an aside, we have started to buy a dongle in every country that we go to so that we have the interet all the time. We get a pay as you go dongle so that when we return to that country we just have to buy more time. In Morocco at the moment, no phone network but the Maroc dongle lets us Skype and browse the web.
Enjoy your trip!! Neil


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks for that Neil, I am interested in your internet solution, have been reading the threads about unlocked dongles and buying sims in each country, what are you paying for them complete, approximately?


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

*Haircuts*

Good question. Some 3 months into our trip we decided we needed haircuts. Anthony had his photocard driving licence to fall back on but Carol had to use gestures and rely on the hairdresser recognising the underlying hairstyle! Maybe knowing no-one we knew would see us for another 9 months helped us be relaxed about the outcomes 8)

Some sites could arrange local hairdressers and do the necessary translations. The photo shows such a service in the Cevennes.

You might like our Blog posting on this subject too.

http://candakubicki.blogspot.com/2009/07/where-do-you-get-your-hair-cut-you-look.html


----------



## gypsywhyte (Nov 12, 2010)

*Haircuts*

Its funny I was just thinking the same thing myself. We are also planning an extended trip in Europe heading off in March/April. 
We were previously on a two month part of a world Cruise and the on-board hairdresser was £35 for a dry trim so many of the passengers headed to the nearest hairdresser on many ports of call. It was funny seeing them all queued up outside the hairdressers in Africa where the majority of their clients went for affro hair cuts and extensions. Know it doesnt answer your question about haircuts but Im sure us women will find away....
Good luck with your trip.


----------



## monty-the-motorhome (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Haircuts*



NeilandDebs said:


> Hello,
> 
> We have been fulltiming now for 31/2 years now. My good lady has had haircuts all over Europe. With hand gestures and pictures in magazines she has always managed. Me, I'm a no1 man!
> Just as an aside, we have started to buy a dongle in every country that we go to so that we have the interet all the time. We get a pay as you go dongle so that when we return to that country we just have to buy more time. In Morocco at the moment, no phone network but the Maroc dongle lets us Skype and browse the web.
> Enjoy your trip!! Neil


Where did you get your dongles? I looked in France last year and couldn't find one. I take they are PAYG?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hair*

Hi

I had all this when I stayed in Italy for four months. I went to the hair salon and had a cut - the girl was very nervous and worried, but I sort of said "just a little" and made small gestures with my fingers.

I did note though that in England, I have the sides and back shaved as a number three. A "tre" in Italy is a lot more severe!

Later, I went to a gents salon and ended up working there, doing coffee, bookings and hair washing.

Don't worry about it, and in the really tourist areas, some English will be spoken.

Google on like for words like "just a little", "scissors", "mirror" etc and write these down.

It will be ok, and it is quite fun to be honest.

I have also visited an Italian optician in the past and a dentist!

Russell


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Since we started travelling in our motorhome 2 years ago and we are out of the UK for at least 10 months of the year we have added hairdressing to the skills we have acquired. Peters is easy (number one) and mine is short but no shorter than when a well known chain used to charge £70 every 6 weeks. We are often of interest to others when he is cutting my hair outside the van but no one has laughed (within our hearing) at the results yet !

L+P


----------

